# Carriage Hills, Corbett Cove & Calabogie – will there be Snow?



## boyblue (Oct 31, 2006)

We’re hoping to do a bit of snowmobiling the last week of November & the first two weeks of December.  How is it looking for early snow?


----------



## Sylvia W (Oct 31, 2006)

We will be in Corbett Cove next week.  We check in on Sunday.  I was talking to them yesterday and they had some snow on the weekend but expected it to melt by the end of the day Monday.  Checking the weather network, the pattern shows higher than usual temperatures for next week (I hope) and then the temperature dives down toward freezing for the end of Nov. - so you might be lucky.  However, the weather is usually opposite to predictions.  Next week we will be able to answer any questions you might have on Corbett Cove.  We will have our laptop with us and the resort advised they do have high speed internet in the condos but no jacuzzi or coffee filters!!   Sylvia


----------



## CSB (Oct 31, 2006)

The temperature is suppose to stay a couple of degrees above freezing for the next couple of weeks during the day and dip below freezing at night. A couple of day could get some snow flurries but not much. 

That is the predicted weather which is sometimes right but I wouldn't bet on it. You never know when that snow will hit. Keep looking at the weather for the Barrie area. If the temperature is below freezing but there is no snow, the resort will make snow and maybe they will have some skiing. You will not have snowmobiling however. 

Here is a weather site http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/cities/can/Pages/CAON0040.htm

Here is the site for the ski resort at Carriage Hills - they have weather and snow information.  http://www.horseshoeresort.com/ski/snow_report.asp

Good luck, Cindy


----------



## Sylvia W (Nov 13, 2006)

We just got back from Corbett Cove and Blueboy, you are going to love it there!  I hated to come home.  We actually had snow flurries while there and on some of the trails in Algonquin Park, there was still some snow that had not melted from an earlier snow fall.   I had to make snowballs for the 2 year old grandson to throw!  I have submitted a long report on this wonderful timeshare but feel free to email me with any questions.  Sylvia


----------



## alfie (Nov 21, 2006)

*no snow*

No snow up here yet, just a few light flurries and slightly below zero.


----------

